# Während der Schonzeit angeln?



## -Robin- (10. April 2011)

Hallo!
in dem verein, dem der weiher gehört neben dem ich wohne hat der hecht bis ende april schonzeit. darf ich bis da hin auch trozdem mit spinnködern auf barsche, etc fischen? würde die hechte dann wieder reinsetzen, aber darf man das überhaupt wenn hechte geschont sind?


----------



## Andal (10. April 2011)

*AW: Während der Schonzeit angeln?*

Frag deinen Gewässerwart. Der weiß das 100%ig!


----------



## Jose (10. April 2011)

*AW: Während der Schonzeit angeln?*

frag zur sicherheit beim verein mal nach, auch ob bestimmte angelmethoden in der schonzeit verboten sind, z.b. wobbler, gufi, blinker, spinner, drop-shot etc., kurz "kunstköderverbot"?.

edit: da war er wieder, Andal "der Schnelle", du schon wieder


----------



## Breamhunter (10. April 2011)

*AW: Während der Schonzeit angeln?*

Bei uns ist in der Hechtschonzeit generell verboten, mit Kunstködern  und mit Köderfischen zu angeln. 
Müßtest Dich mal erkundigen.


----------



## siloaffe (10. April 2011)

*AW: Während der Schonzeit angeln?*



-Robin- schrieb:


> Hallo!
> in dem verein, dem der weiher gehört neben dem ich wohne hat der hecht bis ende april schonzeit. darf ich bis da hin auch trozdem mit spinnködern auf barsche, etc fischen? würde die hechte dann wieder reinsetzen, aber darf man das überhaupt wenn hechte geschont sind?




Hey Robin #h
Wenn nichts anderes im Erlaubnisschein steht darfst du auf Barsch spinnen!#: 

Du solltest jedoch nicht gerade mit nem Hechtstreamer oder nem 20cm Wobbler ans Werk gehen da es dir schwer fallen wird zu erklähren das du nicht auf Hecht aus bist.....|kopfkrat 

Beim spinnen kann natürlich jeder Zeit ein Hecht einsteigen|bigeyes daher würde ich *IMMER ein Stahlvorfach* empfehlen. Da beim Abriss du nur nen Köder verlierst jedoch der Hecht dem du das Maul zugetackert hast *sein Leben lässt!!!!!!!!*:c 

Ach ja solltest du einen Hecht landen ist dieser da Saison bedingt geschützt Wie ein dauergeschützter Fisch zu behandeln.....|znaika:

Dann noch en dickes Petri Heil und viel Spass beim#:

MfG Markus


----------



## weserwaller (10. April 2011)

*AW: Während der Schonzeit angeln?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Bei uns ist in der Hechtschonzeit generell verboten, mit Kunstködern  und mit Köderfischen zu angeln.



Bei uns ist das widerum erlaubt.

Helfen kann da nur die Gewässerordnung des zuständigen Vereins.


----------

